

How to Become a Cynic [2008] - gatsby
http://nukemanbill.blogspot.com/2008/05/why-i-became-asshole-part-i.html

======
gatsby
Part 2: [http://nukemanbill.blogspot.com/2008/05/how-to-become-
cynic-...](http://nukemanbill.blogspot.com/2008/05/how-to-become-cynic-
part-2.html)

